# Oreo is at the vets, and I feel like a BAD mom



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

To start I haven't been on much cause the kids have been keeping me busy, summer we are always outside. But I do get on and Check to see how everyone is doing just never have much time to post, But today I am in no mood to be outside i am waiting for the vet to call........

Poor Oreo, Him and CoCo are always with us but yesterday my family called to come visit, and they had my niece who is 4,being I have a 5yr old myself, I have a rule that when the puppies are in there play pen they are not to be held without permission, and it usually works out great....Until yesterday. When they got here the little girl was going crazy so I put Oreo and CoCo in the play pen and we all went outside, well late in the afternoon, it happened, The kids went into the house to get drinks and my 5 year old comes running in saying my niece took Oreo out and didn't want to put him back, so as I was walking in I heard my 8 year old saying to put him down, I walked in a said baby give me Oreo and she was squeezing him and telling me know, I was so scared for him and as I went to take him from her, her mom yelled at her to put the dog down and at that very moment she throw him into the playpen, I tried to get to him but I didn't make it in time, i heard a thump, my heart stopped, and the scream Oreo let out was just unforgetable, Iit happened all so fast, I picked him up as fast as I could but, His little paw from his elbow was just dangling there, I was balling in tears, and my kids poor things were crying and I could not get them under controll, I was in panic mood, Got to the phone called my vet, and he said to go straight in he would meet me there, being they were closed for the day,,,,
Well we got there he wrapped his leg and said he would stablize it for the night and call me in the morning with eray results......Well none of us slept at all, finally got the call this morning and sure thing its not a fracture it is a complete break in both bones, and he is worried that just splinting it may not work, but her also said he would hate to do surgery without trying, He wants to try to set the bone and resplint and retake exrays tomorrow, if the bones do not move there is a really good chance it can heal, but if it does move he will need pins, I am going in at 1 so he can explain it better in person plus my mind was full of worry it all seems scrambled, and money was not an object at all..I just want him to be ok...but wow vet said we are at $348 right now and it will likely be alittle more with the extra xrays, for after to make sure it is set tight and another tomorrow to make sure it doesn't move....now if he needs pins were looking at another 800 dollars, and still I don't want money to be an object because we love him soo much and want him home, but thats not just a chuck of change......I called my nieces mom to tell her and her words to me were...." 300 dollars for a dog, he is just a dog" she aslo had the nerve to say" man when a horse breaks a legg they just shoot him, wouldn't that be cheaper".....I was so mad, I mean come on I wasn't asking her to help pay for anything because I feel like It was my fault for not creating him, but I mean how can some people have no heart.....Needless to say I had a few choice words to tell her, but I can't stop from feeling sooo guilty.......ok i just noticed the time,,,,I am going see my little man.......just had to vent a little..

Shawn


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

omg how terrible... poor baby oreo. i am sorry he has to go thru this. hope oreo mends asap.
as for your nieces mother. how inconsiderate and rude of her to make that comment...she isnt worth your time if she is that heartless.(just my opinion)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ugh, that story made me nauseated. I feel sick for you and for little Oreo. 

That little brat needs major punishment! What did the mom do when she threw the dog?! Oh my gosh, I would have come unglued. My heart is pounding just thinking about it. I know kids are kids, but that is absolutely uncalled for. I would not let that child back in my house. Her mother is an idiot. Sorry, but that's how I feel. I hope that Oreo heals and is OK. I hope he doesn't have to have surgery. Poor thing. 

I guess that is the reason that some breeders won't let Chi's go to families with small children. It's kids like that. I know some kids are great with little dogs, but obviously that child isn't.

So sorry for everyone involved. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh No! I am so sorry!!!! First of all I think I would disown them as family and my words would be to teach her child manners and to obey adults when she is taken to someone's home...this just BURNS ME!!!!!

Will the vet accept monthly payments?

He is in my prayers, bless his little heart :-(


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

oh thats awfull, i send my best wishes to oreo,

in my opinion your nieces mom should pay for it all, afterall kids behave how theyre allowed to behave. mine would dream of disobeying me in such a way.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

damn! what a !#@!#[email protected]#$! i would've smacked that girl seriously. the nerve of them and the parent itself. family or not i would've sued. no it's definitely not ur fault at all it's that little girl's fault for throwing oreo like he was a stuffed animal WOW. i hope everything goes well with his legs  do keep us posted pls and pls smack the living poop out of ur neices mom! -_- so naive u should've said well if (insert neices name) breaks her leg u would just shoot it to then! SHEESH that makes me angry


----------



## Dexters Dad (May 20, 2009)

lets hope PETA doesn't read this thread. :brushteeth:


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Gosh that is shocking! I would have felt like knocking her block off. How is your baby now?

i cant get over it..your neice and her mum need to be taught a serious lesson here but i arent sure how you will do it......

Good luck.

xxx


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

How horrific! I will keep little Oreo in my prayers for a safe and quick recovery, poor little baby


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I am absolutely at a loss for words. Well, not really, but the words I'm thinking aren't allowed to be used on this forum! First of all, I hope little Oreo's leg will heal up without surgery. I feel so bad for him. And good for your kids for doing the right thing and telling that little brat to put the puppy down. And good for you for putting the puppies in the playpen! Now, as for your sister? or sister-in-law? - OMG! This is where I can't insert the words I'm thinking. And that child is 4? That's old enough to know better if she's ever been taught anything! I know one thing -- that child and her mother would never step foot in my house again. And yes, she IS responsible for the vet bills, but obviously that's not ever going to happen. I'm sending prayers to Oreo


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Poor little Oreo... I feel so bad for you. I am sure you are heart broken. 
The other mom should offer at least to help pay some of the vet bill but does not sound like she is too sympathetic. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

What...just a dog, what the h3ll is wrong with that woman? I completely agree with several others that have posted, she would NEVER be allowed to step foot in my house again. What a...well you all can fill in the blank. I know if this had been my sister or my brother's child I would never have heard any of those horrific things come out of their mouths. They would have voluntered right up to pay the vet bills and their child would have probably gotten a SPANKING which is part of the problem with kids these days - no fear of their parents or reprecussions for what they do. 

I truly hope and pray you get back with to us with some good news, hopefully poor Oreo can just wear the splint and all will heal wonderfully.

Small claims court sounds like a good method for getting her to pay, if she won't and I would not hesitate if I were you. Obviously both her and her child need to be taught a lession in respect.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am just speechless. I can't tell you how sorry I am. I can feel tears stinging my eyes. This makes me so angry.

We have certain family members whose children are abominable. Our rule for those people are, if you don't watch your kid, I will, and I won't hesitate to smack their rear ends right off if the offense warrants, and this would definitely be one of those offenses. And yes, I have done it.

I realize however that at the moment, your first concern was taking care of Oreo. I have to agree with those that said they'd sever ties with this family member. I personally wouldn't be able to tolerate ever looking at that kid again, and the mother or whatever, well... I need not voice my thoughts about her.


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Oh how awful  I hope Oreo makes a full and speedy recovery!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Speechless here too. Unimaginable.
I wouldn't hesitate to sue. God knows if your dog bit her kid she'd sue you.
I would file a claim for damages, suffering, and trauma to your family.
Sue her #$%@#$% ass off and let her settle out of court for the vet bills.


I would not be able to control myself in your situation.
Awful beyond all imagination. :foxes15:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow , if you are really friends i'd try to talk to her first and then if she doesn't act on anything THEN sue.

I'd be pissed! i don't even like when people yell at my dogs, becuase like i say if you don't want someone to yell at you then don't yell at my dogs, they have feelings and know things too plus they CAN hear.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

I am SO very sorry and will keep you and your Oreo in my prayers! What a horrible, horrible thing to have happen...and it is NOT in anyway shape or form your fault!!
I agree with everyone that your should hold the mother responsible here. The child is taught how to behave...this is negligent parenting 101. The pup was injured by HER daughter, she should foot the ENTIRE bill and let her know that if she doesn't at least pay half, your next call will be to a lawyer. That the mother obviously has NO compassion for animals is a sign that there's also little compassion for people...dont' expect her to do the right thing...make her do the right thing.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I feel the same way as everyone else. I'm infuriated by the child's behavior and completely shocked at the insensitivity of her mother. If it were my child I would INSIST on paying ALL the vet bills. I couldn't live with myself if I, or one of my family (including my dogs), injured someone or even destroyed property without at least offering to help with the cost. My thoughts and prayers to you and Oreo!! Please keep us posted on his progress!! xoxo


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

I posted an update on Oreo on another thread.

I told the kids before they came get water do not go in the living room, and when it happened Her mom didn't do much but raise her voice, She actually looked more bothered by my reaction, like I was the kids. If I wouldn't have been so focused on Oreo and trying to settle my own kids down, No telling what I would have done. My first thought today was I do not ever want other peoples kids at my house anymore, 

....My family has always grown up around animals and I have always taught my kids, be patient and ask don't run just because some animals get scared and may bite, and I have always told them you do not pet any animal you are not familiar with even if the owner is around, and if anything always be gental and slow, we had thought twice about getting a chihuahua because of my youngest, but he shows so much love and helps out like last year a neighbor found 3 baby kittens in their barn and the mom was never found they were going to take them to the shelter we took them into the vet got set up with bottles formula, the works the kids helped me out, my son who was 4 at the time was feeding them with me watching, but it goes to show that kids can learn, but i really don't want anything to do with them people, her words just ring in my ear.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Ugh, that story made me nauseated. I feel sick for you and for little Oreo.
> 
> That little brat needs major punishment! What did the mom do when she threw the dog?! Oh my gosh, I would have come unglued. My heart is pounding just thinking about it. I know kids are kids, but that is absolutely uncalled for. I would not let that child back in my house. Her mother is an idiot. Sorry, but that's how I feel. I hope that Oreo heals and is OK. I hope he doesn't have to have surgery. Poor thing.
> 
> ...



I posted an update on Oreo on another thread.

I told the kids before they came get water do not go in the living room, and when it happened Her mom didn't do much but raise her voice, She actually looked more bothered by my reaction, like I was the kids. If I wouldn't have been so focused on Oreo and trying to settle my own kids down, No telling what I would have done. My first thought today was I do not ever want other peoples kids at my house anymore, 

....My family has always grown up around animals and I have always taught my kids, be patient and ask don't run just because some animals get scared and may bite, and I have always told them you do not pet any animal you are not familiar with even if the owner is around, and if anything always be gental and slow, we had thought twice about getting a chihuahua because of my youngest, but he shows so much love and helps out like last year a neighbor found 3 baby kittens in their barn and the mom was never found they were going to take them to the shelter we took them into the vet got set up with bottles formula, the works the kids helped me out, my son who was 4 at the time was feeding them with me watching, but it goes to show that kids can learn, but i really don't want anything to do with them people, her words just ring in my ear.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

*Tricia* said:


> I am absolutely at a loss for words. Well, not really, but the words I'm thinking aren't allowed to be used on this forum! First of all, I hope little Oreo's leg will heal up without surgery. I feel so bad for him. And good for your kids for doing the right thing and telling that little brat to put the puppy down. And good for you for putting the puppies in the playpen! Now, as for your sister? or sister-in-law? - OMG! This is where I can't insert the words I'm thinking. And that child is 4? That's old enough to know better if she's ever been taught anything! I know one thing -- that child and her mother would never step foot in my house again. And yes, she IS responsible for the vet bills, but obviously that's not ever going to happen. I'm sending prayers to Oreo


Actually her mom is my husbands neice, her daughter is our great neice.
I feel she should have offered some form of help, I most likely would not have taken it, but kind words. And some form of punishment , instead of the ugly comments wouldn't have made me feel better but would have reasured me, I sure am glad they do not have pets...


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

First of all I am praying for Oreo and yall.I would have went off when she don't me to just shoot him.I would have told her off.It ticks me off how people can be.That kid needs a good spanking.She would pay for the vet bills or I would sue her.And it is NOT your fault.Do NOT blame yourself it is not your fault.It is the parents and the kid.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Gia said:


> I am SO very sorry and will keep you and your Oreo in my prayers! What a horrible, horrible thing to have happen...and it is NOT in anyway shape or form your fault!!
> I agree with everyone that your should hold the mother responsible here. The child is taught how to behave...this is negligent parenting 101. The pup was injured by HER daughter, she should foot the ENTIRE bill and let her know that if she doesn't at least pay half, your next call will be to a lawyer. That the mother obviously has NO compassion for animals is a sign that there's also little compassion for people...dont' expect her to do the right thing...make her do the right thing.


My husband said he is going to call her tonight and see how she talks to him, his family is very funny, you know the ones that will act funny to the in law but act like they are high and mighty to their blood, well thats them...And they know when he calls its cause he is beyound mad and things will get done, he said if she doesn't have some form of sympathy, he is telling her he is filling a complaint tomorrow, and you would think she knows better cause funny thing she works in a lawyers office...Maybe if she talked to them after my call to her, they put some cents in her head...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im sorry But your neices mother is an idiot... I would make her help pay! I really hope that your baby will be okay I will keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best.... Also Sue her A$$ I would your vet bills are going to be crazy expensive... remeber this is NOT your fault! your allowed to have pets and rules about your pets !!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am sooooo sorry to read this, you ARE NOT a bad fur mommy. Poor Oreo, I just can't beleive it, that spoiled rotten you know what and the mother !!!!!!!!!!!! I will sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. 

Kay


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

My heart just broke to read what had happened and had teary eyes to hear that anyone could suggest shooting an animal and the words "just a dog"! oh i feel for you and poor little Oreo. It just goes to show how fragile they really are, i wish him well for a full recovery and my thougths and prayers are with you and your family, i know it would just tear me up inside to have anything happen to my babies. You're not a bad mum, if anything you're the opposite xoxo


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

This story makes me so upset. I would expect the mother to pay for the damage that was done for my poor sweet little chi. If my child hurt someone else's animal I would be beside myself. I would feel indepted to that person forever even after I paid for the vet bills. How can this woman be so cold?


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Disown that witch right now. You don't need to be surrounded by people like that. I understand she's family, but her attitude makes her sound like trash. I should know...I have a few Jerry Springer types in my family tree. 

Even if she did not feel towards animals the way you do, to take that haphazard attitude when she knows (or should know) that you care for these dogs as children makes her nothing short of disgusting, socially retarded, an a little mentally dense. She probably didn't even punish her kid all that much. I would have beat her ass, cleaned out her room of everything except the ugliest of outfits and her bed, and made her come over to your house every weekend and do chores...and beat her ass again if she gave me (or you) lip about it. 

I realize my words are harsh and only apologize if they offend you. Your niece's mother can go suck an egg if she finds herself offended.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

unchienne said:


> Disown that witch right now. You don't need to be surrounded by people like that. I understand she's family, but her attitude makes her sound like trash. I should know...I have a few Jerry Springer types in my family tree.
> 
> Even if she did not feel towards animals the way you do, to take that haphazard attitude when she knows (or should know) that you care for these dogs as children makes her nothing short of disgusting, socially retarded, an a little mentally dense. She probably didn't even punish her kid all that much. I would have beat her ass, cleaned out her room of everything except the ugliest of outfits and her bed, and made her come over to your house every weekend and do chores...and beat her ass again if she gave me (or you) lip about it.
> 
> I realize my words are harsh and only apologize if they offend you. Your niece's mother can go suck an egg if she finds herself offended.



That is exactly how I feel, and I was mad at myself for feeling that way, but you know what I had time to think about it and you know what I still feel the same way, and please do not apologize, at all. His family has always been funny people, now when I say "hey thats your family" I will actually mean it...


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

*thank you everyone for listening*

Everyone here is just awsome and I thank you all, Even though no one here has majical powers to make it all better, just having a wonderful group of people just listen to others vent about problems, and take the time to comment back just helps a heavy heart lift...and I thank each one of you...from the bottom of my heart....we have been cuddling all after noon, and Oreo he is such a trooper, he hasn't fussed much at all except for when I put him to bed, he fusses for more cuddle time but the kids have been loving him to, we have to make sure he doesn't jump around, I took him out earlier and sha my little man, he went do his buisness and then he came running back to me with his splinted leg held out and I mean running on 3 legs like it was not an issue at all he is being so awsome about this and he is so strong, and he isn't even on pain meds, watching this little man made my mind just flip and I decided I am going to be positive about him and no negative thoughts. I mean how can I not be positive for him when he has such a strong will.....I am so proud of him,,,


O hubby called her but of course no answer but he left her a really nice message(well not really nice but he told her what he thought and he didn't say we may file a complaint, he said we ARE going in tomorrow to file a complaint, he called a friend of his who said take that first step and see what happens and after everything we can go to small claims if we had to....So we will see......

O O O good news I called the guy who my husband rented the place for this weekend and he said we can bring him if we still wanted to go, but if not he can hold it for a latter date, or if we wanted he would refund 100% and not take the 10% cancel fee, we just have to call him before noon tomorrow and let him know so if we cancel he can rent it out if anyone comes in. We have some money in a seperate savings (emergency fund, we have a good amount saved not 800 but itll give us a start...and hubby has been working alot so he said we will take it day by day and as long as Oreo is not suffering that is all that counts) I soo love my husband....

Thanks a bunch,,,,
Shawn


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have tears running down my face as I picture him running to you with his three good legs. What a story. This forum got me through one of the hardest times I've ever experienced with my pet and I hope we can do the same for you. We all have a common love and respect for animals and we care deeply. Always here for you day and night Shawn and kiss your sweet baby and I'm so glad you have such an amazing husband. You sound like an awesome family. I'm staying positive with you. He'll be just fine. No more negative anything. Prayers and good thoughts always headed your way.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I have tears running down my face as I picture him running to you with his three good legs. What a story. This forum got me through one of the hardest times I've ever experienced with my pet and I hope we can do the same for you. We all have a common love and respect for animals and we care deeply. Always here for you day and night Shawn and kiss your sweet baby and I'm so glad you have such an amazing husband. You sound like an awesome family. I'm staying positive with you. He'll be just fine. No more negative anything. Prayers and good thoughts always headed your way.




I feel so bad, I've got everyone sad...It is amazing how much love here, EVERYONE here is a true blessing.....I am so glad to have found this forum...

Thanks a bunch
Shawn


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow that's great to hear ..

i can't rememeber who said it about kids and breeders. I'm to have agree somewhat with what you said.

SOME kids shouldn't have animals BUT you can tell off the bat how the kids are by the moms. Moms that don't say much means the child runs the hosue, so anything will take a beating from this child.

My sister has been around animals snice she was about 2year old, we had ferrets and while no one in my house would touch them she wanted to ,very rough but i TAUGHT her hhow to hold them ,how to love them this child hasn't been taught that. so in a way you have to blame mom.

My cousin once took a roll of duck tape (the ring part) and put it over Justice's head i had to cut it off (she was oh k ) i was pissed but after a week i thouht it's mom and he's not to really blame here he needs to be taught how to deal with them.

Now at 8years old he's great with them ! 

Im soo soo glad you guys are taking the steps to take action family or not!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Kioana is right on..breeders have to meet the kids and the parents. I had breeders change their NO children and chi-s policy after we met with them .

We don't ever really know other people's children though. When we had our pup home only a few days. There was an issue her with my friend's son. He was 8, not a toddler by any means. He didn't go by my rule of "sit on the floor" if you want to see the puppy--NO ONE is to pick him up--NO ONE. 

Those other kids were here for weekend--they have stayed over lots of times, the parents were in NY for a funeral. So they kind of had to be here.
It would not have been my choice to have vistor with a just home pup.

It could have been tradgic....devine intervention is what happened really. But I have never been so upset with a child in my whole life !! When he started crying because he was in trouble..I told him to stop with the selfish tears and think about what harm could have come to an innocent puppy. 

I couldn't tell the mother..she is a dear friend....a death in the family....there was no way. However, I learned that her youngest son can not be trusted--EVER and he can be very sneaky. It is something that everyone just knows about him--he is just that way. Our other friends know what happened--the other kids here have the Irish wisper-it got out. None of us will every be able to trust that one !!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh..another thing...your husband sounds like a really good guy !!

Oreo is growing still, I hope that the vet can set the break and he heals fast !!

We can not be resposible for other people's kids..this isn't your fault.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sure there are prays and wishes flying out all over for Oreo.

Oreo will be even more special, having gone through this, and probably
end up being the most pampered and spoiled dog on the planet 

I sincerly hope he's not in pain, and that the person responsible will
come to her senses. 


God knows you don't deserve any of this.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

this si such an upsetting story. i have a very short temper, especially i feel when it comes to my dog, and i would have done something i would regret later on. that is just terrible! my general rule is that no kids are allowed to touch bam, unless i know them. i just can't believe how your husband's niece is being about all this, and really, i know shes just a kid, but at 8 years old, i think you should know that you do not THROW a small defenseless animal! does she have any learning disability or behavioral problems? i really don't think 8 years old is an excuse... i know there are good kids out there that know how to treat animals the right way, but my experience with kids have been not great in general. if i had to give bam up, my rule would be no children under 14 years old in teh home. i sincerely hope oreo will be ok, and i hope you never let that family in your house again.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

*edit

i read that wrong - i know now that she is 4 not 8. but still!


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I posted this on the other post so I am just copying and pasting for incase anyone missed it but this is the udate on the conversation between my husband and his neice


He recieved a phone call from his niece this morning, she was crying, and said she can't believe that I am this mad at her and that her her daughter is only a kid, and she can't believe that we would make such a big deal about this.....Well hubby let her say what she had to say and then he said ok now I gave you chance to talk so now i am going to say what I have to say and do not think about interupting me......I think he noticed how upset I looked so he as he was saying that he walked outside, I heard bits and pieces but i was trying to keep my kids occupied so they wouldn't hear, cause there were a few choice words he said I rather them not hear, but I did hear him talk to her about filing a complaint and I heard him mention going to court, after that I went to the other end of the house cause I was getting upset, so me and the kids went love on Oreo,,,,and CoCo. Sha CoCo she so wants to play with Oreo, but I have to keep them seperated so she doesn't ruff house or get Oreo excited...
Well after about and hour on the phone hubby walks in with this cooky grin, I said well, he said well after i told her everything I had to say, her tone changed and went into this I'm so sorry mode....well hubby said that is just not enough for the hateful and ugly comments made, she asked what would make this right, well he let her know no matter what she does at her house it is her buisness but at our house there are rules and when someone asks or tells you what to do or not to do you respect that and if you feel your daughter is to young to understand you make sure you help make her follow through or DO NOT come at all, there was quite a few other things but it'll just drag my already long post. But by the time they hung up she told my husband she is willing to help pay for some but being they are just about to buy a house she doesn't know how much....(uggg I told hubby he should have said well when you take out your loan ask for a few more dollars to pay the vet bills, he was like O man why I didn't I think of that) but anyway he said he told her it isn't about the money so much as having shown some type of symathy to our family and Oreo,,,,And possible handeling some sort of punishment to her daughter....But he did tell her that if she wants to help she is more than welcome....So we have decided we are going to stay home for the weekend but my mom insisted the kids still go so we will have a quiet time here...and we will see what Monday brings...


As for now I am going to have happy thoughts for the weekend...


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> *edit
> 
> i read that wrong - i know now that she is 4 not 8. but still!


I was just about to reply back but I noticed this reply, but yes no matter what age, there are steps , I know no matter what age my child is if it was at our home or another, I always talk to them about being respectful to other people and they know if they get don't they are dealing with me, I have a son who is going to be 17, and he has pressed his luck with me so many times as do my 8 and 5 year old, but I know that I have to be very consistant or they would run the house,, and that would not be a good thing.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

You certainly deserve a quiet weekend, and it sounds like things are 
a tad better than yesterday, so hopefully you can relax a little and unwind.

I can only imagine how taxing this has been on your mind and body.
Maybe you can clear your head a little, and start fresh on monday.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry and shocked to hear about this. What a horrible child! Give Oreo kisses from me and Elmo!x


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

yes please keep us updated on oreo, poor little guy what has he done wrong??? i don't have children but i'm pretty certain they will know how to handle small animals as soon as they can walk.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

cajunmom said:


> To start I haven't been on much cause the kids have been keeping me busy, summer we are always outside. But I do get on and Check to see how everyone is doing just never have much time to post, But today I am in no mood to be outside i am waiting for the vet to call........
> 
> Poor Oreo, Him and CoCo are always with us but yesterday my family called to come visit, and they had my niece who is 4,being I have a 5yr old myself, I have a rule that when the puppies are in there play pen they are not to be held without permission, and it usually works out great....Until yesterday. When they got here the little girl was going crazy so I put Oreo and CoCo in the play pen and we all went outside, well late in the afternoon, it happened, The kids went into the house to get drinks and my 5 year old comes running in saying my niece took Oreo out and didn't want to put him back, so as I was walking in I heard my 8 year old saying to put him down, I walked in a said baby give me Oreo and she was squeezing him and telling me know, I was so scared for him and as I went to take him from her, her mom yelled at her to put the dog down and at that very moment she throw him into the playpen, I tried to get to him but I didn't make it in time, i heard a thump, my heart stopped, and the scream Oreo let out was just unforgetable, Iit happened all so fast, I picked him up as fast as I could but, His little paw from his elbow was just dangling there, I was balling in tears, and my kids poor things were crying and I could not get them under controll, I was in panic mood, Got to the phone called my vet, and he said to go straight in he would meet me there, being they were closed for the day,,,,
> Well we got there he wrapped his leg and said he would stablize it for the night and call me in the morning with eray results......Well none of us slept at all, finally got the call this morning and sure thing its not a fracture it is a complete break in both bones, and he is worried that just splinting it may not work, but her also said he would hate to do surgery without trying, He wants to try to set the bone and resplint and retake exrays tomorrow, if the bones do not move there is a really good chance it can heal, but if it does move he will need pins, I am going in at 1 so he can explain it better in person plus my mind was full of worry it all seems scrambled, and money was not an object at all..I just want him to be ok...but wow vet said we are at $348 right now and it will likely be alittle more with the extra xrays, for after to make sure it is set tight and another tomorrow to make sure it doesn't move....now if he needs pins were looking at another 800 dollars, and still I don't want money to be an object because we love him soo much and want him home, but thats not just a chuck of change......I called my nieces mom to tell her and her words to me were...." 300 dollars for a dog, he is just a dog" she aslo had the nerve to say" man when a horse breaks a legg they just shoot him, wouldn't that be cheaper".....I was so mad, I mean come on I wasn't asking her to help pay for anything because I feel like It was my fault for not creating him, but I mean how can some people have no heart.....Needless to say I had a few choice words to tell her, but I can't stop from feeling sooo guilty.......ok i just noticed the time,,,,I am going see my little man.......just had to vent a little..
> ...


My god I'm so sorry. I just can't belive it, how could she just throw him down like that. It makes me so angry. The poor little thing. I would have gone mad if that happened to Cookie.

I know what you mean about the money but at the end of the day it's ONLY money. When my Ben was ill it cost me over two thousand pounds for a week and a half's treatment to try and get him better. I was worried sick. I didn't have that money as I'm not rich and have no savings. But my vet was so understanding and let me pay in installments. It's been one year since then and after paying a set amount each month it was finally paid off this month. 

Maybe you could see if your vet would let you pay in installments. And as for the mother of the child. What a piece of work. I tell you I would not be speaking to her again. 

I really hope he's ok, just thinking about this has me upset so god knows how you must feel. Hugs for you xxxxxx


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> yes please keep us updated on oreo, poor little guy what has he done wrong??? i don't have children but i'm pretty certain they will know how to handle small animals as soon as they can walk.



Oreo is really doing good, he has such a big heart, he is acting like nothing but a little more spoiled than usual, and he works that splint like it is nothing, I am amazed by him........


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that little Oreo is doing good..........please post some pics of little Oreo so we can see his sweet face.....


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I'm so glad to hear that little Oreo is doing good..........please post some pics of little Oreo so we can see his sweet face.....


Ok Ill grab the camera on our next potty break,,,, we just cant stay long because he start running and playing, it is very hard to keep that boy settled


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

Man....I am speechless. I cannot imagine.... I am sooo very sorry! For Oreo and for you. You do have a wonderful husband, though, so kind and understanding of you and your feelings. You ought to keep him for a while longer. I do have this to say, though, about the mother of the child. That family should have to pay for all the vet bills, if they are buying a house they can find the money for the vet, not as retribution, but it sounds like the parents need to learn that they are responsible for the actions of their children. The children need to find a way to pay the money back to the parents, at least in part, to learn that they are responsible for their actions. Then the next time the parents will watch their kids and the kids will think twice before taking action.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

BeckyLa said:


> Man....I am speechless. I cannot imagine.... I am sooo very sorry! For Oreo and for you. You do have a wonderful husband, though, so kind and understanding of you and your feelings. You ought to keep him for a while longer. I do have this to say, though, about the mother of the child. That family should have to pay for all the vet bills, if they are buying a house they can find the money for the vet, not as retribution, but it sounds like the parents need to learn that they are responsible for the actions of their children. The children need to find a way to pay the money back to the parents, at least in part, to learn that they are responsible for their actions. Then the next time the parents will watch their kids and the kids will think twice before taking action.


 Yep I'll keep my hubby alittle longer....lol...and my mom surprised us with taking care of our trip that my husband planned, and she would not take no for an answer, the only thing we wanted was to bring Oreo, which we did, I would have been worried about him..he made the ride awsome and he came everywhere with us, he even got to ride in a horse drawn carriage....he loved it....I think he thought he was king of the world this weekend....

About my husbands neice and her daughter I totally agree with you, If the roles would have been reversed, I would have immediatly disaplined my child and would have been at the vets with them, and taking care of everything...


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i have been away for a while and just read this thread oh gosh im in tears again what a brat and poor baby oreo thats so sad i hope he dosent associate all children with this child as most well behaved children are EXTREAMLY gentle when they see such a tiny dog. my dodge adores children and has a special bond with them but something like that could spoil things for hes relationship with your children . good luck and sending woishes to your baby xx


----------

